# Problems With Audio Sync on NBC HD



## bondguy (Feb 11, 2009)

I just noticed I'm having problems watching NBC Today in HD on my XBR...the audio doesn't match what is coming out on tv...I think the audio is a bit earlier...commercials on this channel are fine though...other channels are fine...going crazy trying to correct this...is it done on my Denon Receiver or on the tv...tried turning the tv off and on again...unplugged the power and the DirectV receiver reboots...how can this be unless it is a problem with NBC...I don't have the problem on my Samsung LCD tv in my bedroom...not using it through any audio system...just the built in speakers...so right there, something must be hooked up wrong on my home theater system...any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw the same thing when I was watching NBC early this morning. I have since changed the channel. I don't have the HD version but if it isn't on other channels, it could be the network having sync problems. There are corrections for this in some receivers for this exact reason. I can't explain why it might not have been an issue in the other room however.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a common problem with HD satellite channels due to compression and other processing done at the source. I notice it sometimes more than others and it varies with programs and networks. Lip sync delay can be corrected if the audio is late but it can not be adjusted to fix the problem your having. You could try calling the network but that most likely wont get any results.


----------

